# Fishing?



## Wade E

Anyone doing any fishing? Ive been hitting the trout since season started but today I hit the big river and nailed some big ones!! Caught my limit of 18"- 20"ers today but the big ones broke my line so afterwards I hit the store and grabbed some bigger line. I had 6lb test on which was brand new braided. Im not big on using bigger line for trout but 2 much bigger ones broke my line today as I had them right at my feat!!! Cry Grabbed my self a heavy duty surf caster to try for some stripers but I might be to late for that or I might just catch the tail end.Havent fished in years, why I have no idea but if you havent give it a try again cause man is it fun. Same thing for my older brother, he hasnt fished in years so I bought him a license the other day and took him with me today and now he is hooked and will be buying a new rod. His was ancient poll took a beating also today with broken line from fish.


----------



## Wade E

Ill start taking some pics now that I have a card reader for my phonecard.


----------



## joea132

I've been on lake Quassapaug a bunch of times, this is our best year yet. We've caught so many huge trout I can't begin to tell you. A few 22" rainbow and Brownies and a ton other anywhere from from 16"-20". We troll with threaded minnows for the most part. Where do you fish Wade?


----------



## joea132

Here's a nice bass me and my old man picked up near shore. I think it measured just shy of 20". That's my father in the picture.


----------



## Mike93YJ

Wade, did you have the drag set right on your reel? If you 'play' the fish and don't try to horse them in, you can catch some nice fish on 6 lb test line, especially since you said it was new line. Best of luck!


----------



## winemaker_3352

I love to bass fish. We live on a 12 acre lake - so i get to do a lot of fishing when i have free time.

It's fun to fish and even better when you hook into a big one!!!

Smallmouth fishing is a lot of fun, although i haven't done that in years.


----------



## Sirs

before I moved here to NC I loved to fish for stripers. Those are some wicked fish to catch seems there are no decent public fishing places here in NC. Guess Tenn. spoiled me.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

I love to fish myself. I do more catfishing than anything now because it is so difficult to find good bass fishing spots. If I had a boat, it would be a different story. I live near a small river and it is big enough for a good ole john boat. Just need to find a used one that has a running motor on it! Till then, catfishing continues. lol.


----------



## millwright01

I do a fair bit of fishing. Mostly fly fishing for trout but also go after Northern Pike once in a while.


----------



## MrTaylor

Fisherman here. There isn't much trout fishing in the area though. I've fished a few trout in the White River in Arkansas, but mostly enjoy Crappie and Catfish. I'm a fan of the unconventional methods; jugging, running trot-lines, yo-yo's, bowfishing, dynamite (j/k).


----------



## Dugger

Just returned from a 2 day canoe trip down a small river here in Nova Scotia that has been misnamed - should be called the river from hell, because of the granite boulders and sweepers ( trees across river). Anyway the fishing was mediocre - got some 12 inch brookies, which are a decent size here, but we were too late to catch the good mayfly hatch and not many fish rising. I like to fish dry flies with a 2 lb tippet on a light rod so it's plenty of fun when you hook one in a run.
It was a great trip with 3 great buddies so I'm tired but happy!!

By the way, the part of the province ( Kejimkujik/Tobeatic area in southern NS) was a favorite haunt of many sportsman from New England in the early 1900's - Babe Ruth spent many a time there. There is a great read about this called The Tent Dwellers by Albert Bigelo Payne from 1908, I believe - it is very entertaining and I highly recommend it!
Sorry for going on - fishing is a great passion of mine.
I'd love to get some trout like you have, Wade.


----------



## Wade E

Joe, how do you go about fishing on Quassy? You need to pay right? Ive been fishing Southford falls, Eight Mile Brook, and the Naugatuck river. Id love to fish Lake Elise and Quassy but dont kn ow how to go about getting a permit or ev en if I can afford it if you have to pay. Joe, PM me your address so I can drop your short off in your mailbox! 
As for settin g the drag I did have it set shy but this line is just so crappy. I normally use 4 lb test and have a 2 poles with that on and its WAYYYYYY stronger then this Berkely Vanish 6 lb test. It kept breaking even while I was trying to tie the knots and my 4 lb test doesnt even do that. I took some pics today of some good fish like a 20 1/2" Rainbow and a 22" sucker that weighed 3 1/2 lbs but now my computer is giving me grief. I now have 3 multi card readers but my USB ports wont recognize any of them!! :M I think its time to get a new laptop soon and give this one to my son.


----------



## joea132

Wade, we pay for a dock each year. Something to the tune of $800 or so to have our little 14 ft boat on. The guy even has a minnow bucket there that he sells for $6 a dozen. We thread shiners so we use maybe 5 on a bad day. The fish tend to not mangle the minnows when they hit if you thread them right.


----------



## Wade E

Nice Joe, whats the biggest Trout caught in Quassy? Ive hard it was a big one and held the record. Actually I think it still does for a Tiger Trout.


----------



## WineYooper

Just returned from the U.P. of Michigan, while I was there I fished on the Ontonagon river and picked up 9 walleyes with my fishing buddy. The depth ranged from 3.5' to 10' with most being caught in the 5.5' depth. Great fish that are out of Lake Superior. We caught all within 1 mile from the mouth. Ranged in size from 15.5 to 22 inches. Minimum legal size is 15". The brook trout fishing has been great as well. It's been fairly easy to go out and catch your five from 8" to about 13" in about an hour. 
I'm surprised that your line was breaking that easy. New line should be better than that. Check your drag. This March I caught an 8# Brown ice fishing on 6# line with a 28" ice rod so I know it can take it. Sometimes your line may be nicked by fish or objects in the water that may weaken your line as well. Check it with your fingers to feel for these and re tie if needed. I use Trilene line, the solar version for visibility because my eyes are not so good anymore. I've had people tell me the fish can see it to easily but I catch as many or more than the people I'm with so I think that's bs. This is a great time of year to be out enjoying this past time. Good luck.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

Wade, that Berkley Vanish has a bad rep out here in our W Wash rivers........look for P-line...good line, you will like it.


----------



## Wade E

I have 4lb test line on my other pole and its way better then that Berkely Vanish line. Im not kidding when I say it kept snapping even when trying to tie the knot to a new hook and I always cut off about 6' minimum after getting snagged or something. That line just bites!!! I use 4lb on 1 pole and 8lb on another for a few spots I fish as its an area where you get snagged alot due to branches and stuff in the water. I get better action with the 4 lb but Im been able to pull a lot of stuff including fish with the 8 also. Hopefully after a year or so with the big line I will have removed all the stuff that is getting us all snagged up in there.


----------



## Flem

Maybe they call it Vanish because when you get fish on the line, they vanish. Hehehehe


----------



## Wade E

Pretty Much!


----------



## Wade E

Well Ive been doing a lot of Salt water fishing the past week and 1/2 with not much luck but I really need to o at night for decent results. The freshwater has finally calmed down now from all the rains so tried my luck back at Trout and took home 2 very nice Rainbows. Im not a very good photographer at all, ones a 18" and the other a 16". Im taking my big brother out to my place on Wednesday night and then we'll have dinner of a few more on Thursday. Every time I go there I catch at least 2 very nice trout and usually throw 2 or 3 slightly smaller ones back for future catches!


----------



## Redtrk

Those are a couple of nice ones Wade! I've actually never caught a trout. 
My dad lives on the gulf coast in Homosassa, Florida. When I go down to see him we take his boat out and fish the river out into the gulf. I sure love landing the big ones in the open waters.


----------



## Wade E

Finally I had some good luck (actually first time with "The New Pole") here is a nice Bluefish that put up a damn good fight!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice, Congratulations. It looks good!


----------



## ibglowin

Tell me thats not your foot...


----------



## Wade E

Its my foot alright! Rich and Al said I need to use a han model, are you telling me I ned to use a leg and foot model now??? Jeeesh! Ok, then, here is my daughter modleing a Scup I caught the other day!


----------



## Runningwolf

I am confused at what I am looking at. It looks like she has her hand all the way down the fish's mouth as it's flopping around.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade are the kids enjoying the fishing now as much as you are?


----------



## Wade E

They mainly just hit the baech while I fish. That pic came out weird actually and very hard to tell where the fishs mouth ends and my finger begins. He was actually still on a Fluke rig.


----------



## ibglowin

Hehehehe, looked like a kids foot! Nice fishes BTW!


----------



## rob

this is my son with a small Minnesota Northern


----------



## rob

Fathers day morning, me with a catfish


----------



## Loren

Thats a nice blue Wade, I remember cathing a few of those in the gulf when i leved in Ft. Walton Bch. Fl. Don't remember them as being a particuliar good eating fish, not sure.
I caught 25 crappie here in Wisconsin this morning, took two hours is all, wife wants to go tomorrow. Had the neighbors over and fried all of them tonight. Great fun, especially with the Lamrusco wine. Loren


----------



## Loren

Rob, I love catching and eating those channel cats. Are you on the Mississippi river there? We plan on driving parallel with the river on our way home in Sept. at least down to about Dubuque. Would like to spend some time there on the Wisconsin side since I already have a Wi. non resident license. Good fishing to you. Loren


----------



## Flem

Nice pic Rob-- of you and the catfish.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool picture.I would really like to start fishing again someday.


----------



## Wade E

nice pics all. Dan, the new thing here is Kayak fishing so let get goig there since you now have a kayak. Blues are a hate or like them fish for eating but big ones arent good eating at all as they eat a lot of Bunker and they start to get very oily and get a real strong taste whic is nasty. Nothing better then Cajun Catfish!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Funny you mention that Wade. The shop I went to basically just sells and rents Kayaks on Chautauqua Lake in NY. He had one corner dedicated for just fishing hardware for kayaks and specialized kayaks for fishing.


----------



## Sirs

Here's my boy with a small striper and a bluecat he got


----------



## Wade E

Whats a Bluecat?


----------



## ibglowin

Catfish with bluish upper body

Blue Catfish


----------



## Sirs

your right normally get really big he's caught them up to 70 pounds seen lots bigger where he fishs 20 pounders are common


----------



## Wade E

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7132093/i-want-to-catch-a-big-striped-bass


----------



## Runningwolf

ROFLMFAO That was funny as all git out!


----------



## Wade E

Thats how my wife sees me right now!!!!!


----------



## Flem

I loved it. Sounds like my daughter and Son-in-law.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade I forgot to tell you when I was choosing my paddle they did have one with measurements on it for the fishermen and also a little groove for unsnagging your hook from branches or what ever for the kayaks.


----------



## Wade E

Does your kayak have the paddles for peddling? I want to get one of those for trolling in the sound. I think Hobie makes it or its called a Hobie.


----------



## Runningwolf

No Wade, no peddles. We we out paddling this morning though and there was a guy with a "sit a pon" kayak with two fishing poles hooked up in the back. Here is a picture of mine put away in my garage.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

Wade, me and the wife have a pair of Hobies,they are very stable and a blast to fish out of. Get the rudder upgrade and if you are in the ocean get the turbo flippers, rod holders and the tethers for piece of mind. You can store a ton of stuff in the holds and in the well in the back, I put a sonar in mine and fishing out of them is great, they have an 8 inch hatch right in front of the seat that has tackle boxes and another hatch in the back for extra tackle. Some of the guys who fish in the Chesapeake (not me yet) have hooked into large stripers and took a good trip. The peddling is easy and fast and you can troll and keep your hands free and cruise around having fun. Check out some of our hobbie pics on our webpage under Charlie, we take our dog out in it and it doesnt feel tippy at all. CC










Wade E said:


> Does your kayak have the paddles for peddling? I want to get one of those for trolling in the sound. I think Hobie makes it or its called a Hobie.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

And me fishing with a friend who has had knee problems but can easily peddle a Hobbie and isnt afraid to put a bunch of rods in his kayak but is concerned a dog might switch ships in the middle of the river. CC


----------



## Wade E

Looking very cool. Is it a 1 person job to load and unload on a car roof?


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Crack, those are really cool. Wade I have an old truck that I carry mine in even though they stick out about four feet. Yes these can be loaded on a car rack by one person. The new rack have all kinds of gadget now to assist people with bad backs or for smaller women.


----------



## Wade E

Ill be looking for a newer vehicle soon as my car has a cracked block now and fluids are transferring like coolant into oil or vice versa but really dont have the cash now so Ill ride it out until shes a little closer to death. Id really like to get a 4x4 truck again, surely not a full size though as the gas is just to killer on me as I drive 1/2 hour to and from work every day and then fishing and Id have to cut down on one and the boss might get mad when I dont show up for work! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Funny story Wade. I was getting me hair cut tonight and the guy cutting it was talking about fishing on his Hobi. He said he has three rod holders in the back and can still cast off to the side or front. He said he has even fly fished on it. I wonder about that one. I think you need to take a ride down to see Cracked Cork.


----------



## Wade E

I cant afford one right now anyway, like I said I need a car to put the kayak on 1st unless they make one with peddles and WHEELS or even better a motor!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

Wade, of course they have wheels and even an electric motor in place of the pedals  CC



Wade E said:


> I cant afford one right now anyway, like I said I need a car to put the kayak on 1st unless they make one with peddles and WHEELS or even better a motor!


----------



## Flem

CrackedCork said:


> Wade, of course they have wheels and even an electric motor in place of the pedals  CC



I think he was hoping for one that was "street legal". ::


----------



## Runningwolf

CrackedCork said:


> Wade, of course they have wheels and even an electric motor in place of the pedals  CC



Come on Cracked since when did they put motors in vehicals in WV?


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

OK RW, thats ok for going down the mountain but a pain to push back up the other side! Crackedcork


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

Flyfishing out of one would be no problem, you would need to learn to keep your backcast angled up high in the back. Some of the guys we fish with take a milk crate, use plastic ties to secure PVC pipes and can get up to 9 rods in a holder, then they just strap the crate to the back of their hobbie, toss extra tackle in the holds and off they go, looks likek some sort of military spy boat with all those antennas sticking up.I do think that Hobie sells a fly rod holder also. I like my inflatable pontoon the best but the wife cant keep it up to trolling speed very long so we switched to the Hobies but now I have to peddle my own boat to troll. I should have gotten the tandem but the old lady doesnt like to slow down near nice looking spots while I cast to the bank so we had to split up into 2 different boats to go kayaking together. At least she lets me keep my extra gear in her kayak and has learned to drive it with the dog on it. The stablity of these little boats is great, that dog walks back and forth from front to back, he walks along the rail, he walks over top of me, he has never made the boat rock enough that I thought we would even begin to flip.Some friends take theirs out when they go surf fishing, they take the baits out in the kayak way past the breakers and look for a good spot to drop them with the sonar, going out in the surf not that hard, coming back in if t he waves are us is more challenging. I wish I lived near some bigger water, we would be out after stripers in our hobies in a second. CC




Runningwolf said:


> Funny story Wade. I was getting me hair cut tonight and the guy cutting it was talking about fishing on his Hobi. He said he has three rod holders in the back and can still cast off to the side or front. He said he has even fly fished on it. I wonder about that one. I think you need to take a ride down to see Cracked Cork.


----------



## Runningwolf

CrackedCork said:


> I wish I lived near some bigger water, we would be out after stripers in our hobies in a second. CC



Wouldn't it be more fun to take your hobbie to the chat room and look for strippers.


----------



## Wade E

Dannnnnnnnn, to the corner right now!!!!!!


----------



## Boyd

Wade E said:


> Ill be looking for a newer vehicle soon as my car has a cracked block now and fluids are transferring like coolant into oil or vice versa but really dont have the cash now so Ill ride it out until shes a little closer to death. Id really like to get a 4x4 truck again, surely not a full size though as the gas is just to killer on me as I drive 1/2 hour to and from work every day and then fishing and Id have to cut down on one and the boss might get mad when I dont show up for work! LOL



Try a Ford pickup with a 7.3 diesel.

I got a 02 from my brother a couple monthe ago. 

Drove it 200 miles Sat. at 70 MPH and it got 20miles per gallon and they easily go 300,oo mile without problems.


----------



## Wade E

I highly doubt that that truck or any 4x4 fits into the amount Ill have to spend and I refuse to have payments again.


----------



## Wade E

Had a good night fishing after work at the bech. Caught a few Bluefish and a decent Summer Flounder.


----------



## Sirs

Wade you sure you didn't pick that bluefish up off the bank somewhere I mean half his tail is gone and the flounder is sticking his tongue out at ya??? j/k Oh I'm one of those crazy nuts that love to striper fish, biggest I've ever got to catch is 53 pounds I've had some alot bigger on but they always either tore hook up or broke my line


----------



## Flem

Nice fish!! So that's what Wade looks like. Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arne

Hey Wade,
Where is the smile? Most fish pics have the people grinnin from ear to ear. After the next cold front or two go thru, will get the r. currant headin your way. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf

Way to go. Nice to have a good nite once in a while!


----------



## Wade E

I was pretty tired there and didnt have anyone to take the pics. I set my camera up on my oil filling pipe outside with the timer on and was caught off guard on both pics. I think that blue got into a fight with another blue for that bait as it was bleeding when it came out of the water, the other part of that tail fin was there but folded backwards. As for the fluke, It was fine when I put it in the bag (with the Blue and ice) but when I pulled it out it looked like that. I actually pushed its tongue (or stomach?) back in before the pic but it came right out again standing there waiting for the pic. that Bluefish would have won last years contest which would have been $25,000 cash. Looks like the contest may get postponed this weekend due to hurricane Irene which will probably kill our Sunday. The water will be mighty rough if they dont postpone which which will give us Shore fishers an advantage over the boaters who usually have the advantage of hitting the deep spots or just moving around to find where the fish are. I have my foul weather gear and kind of hope they dont postpone it.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Who needs a truck?
http://jalopnik.com/5240271/2009-subaru-forester-unsupervised-off+road-mayhem
http://www.subaruforester.org/vbulletin/f139/kayak-carrier-32943/

A Subaru Baja or Outback would be similar to the Forester. I don't like big vehicles. No fun to drive and you can always get a trailer. I actually saw a VW beetle with a kayak AND it was pulling a Uhaul trailer. Couldn't even see the car until passing up real close. lol


----------



## Wade E

Yep, if I had the money Id look into one of those as I like them both also. I actually love the older Outback Sedans and hopefully when Im ready to buy another car can find one of thise with lower mileage at a decent price.


----------



## joea132

Had a King Salmon fishing trip set up for Lake Ontario but it just got cancelled from the storm. I'm pretty bummed but it can always get rescheduled. It's better than getting swept away on the open water!


----------



## Wade E

That bites Joe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiz

Joe, I was born and grew up near Oswego. NYand spent a lot of time on Lake Ontario. It is not a body of water to get crazy on. It can get really bad in a storm. After I moved away, I went up every year for about 5 years in the late 90's through 2001 salmon fishing. Always lots of fish and usually the water was never really calm.


----------



## Wiz

If someone will send me the instructions for posting pics again, I post some pics of some real fish from Costa Rica.

Mike


----------



## joea132

Yeah I'm bummed and the reschedule date doesn't work for me either. My father has been chartering with the same captain just outside of Oswego for 22 years. He said the forecast could factor into 6 foot swells on the lake. I would definitely be "chumming." It's a beautiful area up there and some of the best trout I've eaten have come from that lake.


----------



## Wade E

I went out on a charter boat in Rhode Island and caught some very nice fish! I caught 3 nice Bluefish, 3 very nice Stripers, a small Fluke and a small Sea Bass. Best of all was the 51" Striper which really made my day. Ill try to get some pics up but every time I try and use the multi-card reader I have serious problems. I was trying for about 45 minutes and it was just busting my chops and I need to put it down or Ill whip it against the wall. As usual I forgot my digital camera so now I have to screw around with this set up!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sounds like you had a good day Wade, glad to hear it. I really look forward to seeing the pictures. Maybe I can get Steve to do a tutorial for you. LOL


----------



## Wade E

Figures, right after I posted that I played with it again and all and it worked fine, freaking weird! Anyway, here are the pics. I forgot, I also caught 1 Albacore (False Tuna)


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool Wade thanks for sharing.


----------



## grapeman

Glad you had some great luck Wade. Good going!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Darn - That's one big fish.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Very nice!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good!


----------



## ffemt128

Nice looking fish there Wade.


----------



## Flem

Nice fish Wade.  Welcome back.


----------



## mxsteve625

That is one NICE stripper there Wade.


----------



## Wade E

Steve, thats a Striper and not a stripper. Wouldnt mind having a nice stripper though!!! LOL


----------



## Wiz

That's one great fish, Wade. When I lived in Maryland, the best striper I caught was 42". Lots of smaller but we had to return them to the bay anything over 30" as I remember.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Lake Ontario summer of 2011 15# Brown trout, limit of king Salmon


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Some nice fish there! I recently caught a few cats. A 4 lb, 3 lb 8 oz and a 2 lb 8 oz cats. Nothing like ya'll got pictures of, but they'll eat just fine. 

Nice fish Wade and RedboatNY!!!


----------



## Wade E

Wiz, Its usually the other way around. Our min here for some years was 36" but not long ago they dropped it down to 28" before you could keep it. Those are some sweet fish RedBoat!!!!!!


----------



## mxsteve625

Wade E said:


> Steve, thats a Striper and not a stripper. Wouldnt mind having a nice stripper though!!! LOL



Hence the three trophy's. LOL


----------



## Bobp

*fishin...*

Gotta say... i do love some smallie fishin... we have them native in our rivers here.... they are awesome!


----------



## Wade E

Yep, we have a lot of smallies here also. My favorite Trout hole is also filled with smallmouth so when its too warm for trout at least the bass are hitting which has been the cae for about 2 months or more now but its just starting to cool down now so hopefully the trout will pick up again.


----------



## Bobp

Arkansas has a huge trout fishery, but for the life of me i can't seem to get interested..... i have freinds who love it.. but i always pass... it seems a bit like a canned trip to me...
the Brownies (smallmouth) i "hunt" are in remote seldom travled waters...long hikes in away from the bridge's and access points, are my favorites, and some nice fish are taken where the canoeist/float tripper blows right by never stopping to enjoy the river on a small scale.. 
I usually am a spinning rod small plastics guy... but have tried the live helgrimite, small crawfish, floated through a tail rapid into an eddie... sure can test some tackle that way too...


----------



## Wade E

Went fishing today in a Trout Management area(catch & release only) for 2 hours and caught this 14" Brown Trout (very small river). Cant wait till the season opens so I can go hit the good spots again as they are illegal right now!!!!  Hey, I have no legs in this pic!! LOL I feel ashamed even posting this pic after RedBoats pic above!!!!!!!!!! I think that you were fishing in Chernobyl!!!


----------



## Wade E

Hard to believe with all you out there that this thread isnt more active! I went out today in the rain and hit a pond in my town that I never even knew about! I think it will; be near impossible to fish this come summer as the weeds will be ridiculous as they almost are already but I went weedless and caught some nice fish there. Here are 2 of them, 1 being a nice fat Largemouth Bass and another being an OK size Pickerel that hit my top water popper like it was a locomotive!


----------



## grapeman

I had a feeling you would be fishing soon. You would have frozen your ask off here today as it only got to 40. Hope you had some fun.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool! Glad to see you're enjoying the day!


----------



## Wade E

Fishing soon Rich? That would mean that I would have had to stop and that didnt happen! I just didnt post any up here in awhile. I dress very warm and have been fishing pretty much thru the winter. No ice fishing as it didnt really get much ice here at all, some farther up north but even then it was risky and Ive never ice fished really.


----------



## Dugger

Fishing season opens here on April 1st so waiting patiently for that. We've done some 4 wheeling back in the fishing spots and the water is getting low already (not much ice, no snow and little rain) so it should warm up quickly and should be some hatches early. The down side is the rivers will get too low and too warm before long. Really looking forward to it though. I still have to get some flies tied!
Wade - are the chain pickerel a problem where you are? They've been illegally introduced to some trout waters here and have cleaned the trout out. It's a real problem here.


----------



## Wade E

Not a problem here as I know of. I have never caught a Pickerel in the same place as a trout. Our trout season doesnt start until April 21st! I hear ya about the rivers being low due to no snow run off and the much warmer temps from a very mild winter.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice job, Wade!


----------



## Wade E

Probably wondering where Ive been all weekend? The Striped Bass are in over here, not n full force but that doesnt stop me. went Sat. night and only caught a small catfish but last night I caught a 32" Striper and 6 6-8lb catfish. took pics but phone is oin car right now charging, ran it dead playing music while fresh water fishing this evening.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

Around here at the moment, late winter/spring steelhead in some of the rivers and spring king salmon the best of the best, got zipped last week but will go out this coming wed and thurs, will try to post  if I am successful.....keep tuned.........PS...we don't stop fishing around here just because there is snow on the ground or it might be snowing


----------



## harleydmn

I caught a 19" flounder on Sat. weather was great!


----------



## Wade E

Here are a few pics of Saturday night.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Nice fish!!!


----------



## Loren

Nice catfish, we love catching and eating them, Will be in Savannah Tenn. late next month to fish the Tenn River below Pickwick Dam. Was there last Sept. Caught between 30 and 50 channel cats per day. Great fun. Loren


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

Been ........Here is a pic of my catch, 11 lb Spring Chinook, also lost one. Washington Spring Chinook are the equal of Copper River Springs which due to cleaver marketing have become thought of as the best possible salmon available, often selling for twenty dollars a pound even in Washington State. The cost of Washington Springs is almost equal to the Copper River guys. The weather for the last two days has been, well Washington, if you don't like it wait five minutes, and I got caught with a raising river which puts off the bite. This fish has been scaled and is on ice for the second day and as such is a little darker than one right out of the water, but never fear, it will get burned tomorrow. Next trip, will take camera and take pic fresh from the water.......so chrome it will hurt your eyes......


----------



## Runningwolf

Chuck, what a beautiful fish! I look forward to seeing more pics from your ventures.


----------



## Wade E

Nice fish! I thought the wait 5 minutes was our saying here in New England!!! I went the other day and caught a 1 1/2 lb Large mouth, cookie cutter around here. Going for some more Striped Bass probably Friday night into Sat. morning and then right from there Ill start the Trout season off at 6 am when it starts here. Yeah, Im a fish all night into the morning kind of guy. Last year I fished 18 hours in a row, went to sleep for a few hours and then put in another 6 hours in 1 weekend.


----------



## ibglowin

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Very nice!


----------



## grapeman

I think he caught it at one of those fish tanks at Cabelas like in the commercials. 
Nice fish!


----------



## Wade E

Went fishing before and after work. For Stripers before work which 1 on and missed, and after work very slow but finally snuck one on before going home. Heres a 17" Tiger Trout.


----------



## Deezil

1ChuckGauthier said:


> Next trip, will take camera and take pic fresh from the water.......so chrome it will hurt your eyes......



That, i can verify! 1 more week and ill have my friggin license


----------



## TxBrew

Still not so great fishing here in the lakes until spawning season, can't wait!


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice catch Wade.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice tiger, Wade!


----------



## Wade E

Had a bad fishing day! Im either having a great day and stay because Im catching fish or having a bad day and get stubborn saying if I just cast 1 more time the fish will bite!!! Caught a couple value menu fish sticks today!!! Started off trout fishing at 6 am and them switched to Striped Bass fishing around 4:15. A few good hits with the salt water but they just couldnt figure out to bite down on the hook! 1 more month and Ill be on more on weekends as thats when They really start eating and I can relax a little meaning they really start eating bait instead of just lures thank goodness as throwing lures all day really kicks the crap out of you especially if you have a bad back and whipping a 2 1/2 - 3 ounce lure for many hours doesnt feel good! Once they start taking the bait I can just weight it down, sit down in 1 of those fold out chairs and wait for the bait feeder to scream while Im on my phone chatting with you guys.I wonder if the trout are spawning right now as usually Im killing them in a few of my spots and the last few times this week I couldnt even get a bite in my usual spots.


----------



## Dugger

Trout don't spawn until the fall, although I have no experience with tiger trout - that's a nice one by the way. Everything is early this year so they might be glutted on flies already and not interested in bait - who knows with fish!
I've been out a couple of times brook trout fishing and had a pretty good day with a buddy last week; the mayfly was on heavy. These are not big brook trout by most standards, but big ones are rare in our waters - the biggest in this picture is a pound, about 14 inches. This is me by the way.
It is a glorious thing, this fishing, isn't it!!


----------



## Flem

Nice catch, Dugger. Good to put a face to a name.


----------



## sevenal

First Cobia fishing day for 2012 here in Coastal North Carolina
4-30-2012 Yeilded a 58.8 lb Cobia " Thats One"


----------



## Wade E

Very nice both of ya! I wish Cpbia ran down here as they loom.like fun to catch. I watch them cstch those everyweekend on the shows!


----------



## sevenal

Updated to a proper picture


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice fish!!


----------



## Flem

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## REDBOATNY

Good start to the fishing season on Lake ontario !


----------



## ibglowin

I would say so! Nice!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Sweet fish, RB!


----------



## grapeman

So is that the bait? LOL, Nice fish there. How many pounds?


----------



## Runningwolf

really nice fish, don't let Wade see it.  What kind is it?


----------



## Flem

Great fish, RedBoat!


----------



## Wade E

Thats a sweet fish, hopefully tomorrow night Derek and I hook up with biggef fish then that but they wont be trout or salmon that big thatz for sure!!!!!!! Is that a Rainbow? I didnt even know they got that big!!! Man I wish trout were like that around here!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Great fish Red Boat ! I hope to get on Lake Michigan with my boat prett soon - I hope.
How deep and what were you using ?


----------



## sevenal

Someone crank up the barby. yum


----------



## Wade E

Well I went with DirtyDawg and I got skunked and he caught bait( A nice fat eel) Went again today and scored by myself though! This sucker wasnt going without a fight though. AS I was pulling the trebles out of her she thrashed and proceeded to bury a treble hook right into my palm way past the barb! Didnt have a sharp knife on me so just had to slowly pull the barb out of my hand ripping the flesh. This is a 3 0 VMC treble hook for those of you know what size that is!!


----------



## SarahRides

Ha Ha! Clearly you all are much better at fishing than me!  This is a chub I caught a few years ago while canoeing with my brother in Maine. Don't be too jealous now!

Sorry, had to throw that in there!


----------



## grapeman

Good catch Wade.
That bag you are standing on to hide the blood from ripping the hook out?

Sarah, what can I sat?


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Wade that is cool!


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> Ha Ha! Clearly you all are much better at fishing than me!  This is a chub I caught a few years ago while canoeing with my brother in Maine. Don't be too jealous now!
> 
> Sorry, had to throw that in there!


 Sarah, thats a real nice picture of you. I hope you have it displayed.


----------



## Wade E

Had to fix my post, dont knoiw why it did a dble pic? Sarah, Everytime I post a pic someone has to go and one up me!!!!!!! LOL, that is a great pic!


----------



## SarahRides

Thanks! It was my profile pic for a while on Facebook, you know, had to show off my big catch!  On that vacation we went out every morning (I don't get to spend a lot of QT with my brother so that was nice) and over the course of the week caught about a few dozen or so barely legal Brookies, my brother and his best friend made a meal out of them all one night. We had a blast catching them!

You all have some great looking fish, you must have some pretty heavy duty equipment!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Congrats again on the nice striper, Wade! I guess it's good luck when I'm not there...lol

Nice pic Sarah!


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

REDBOATNY........thats a beautiful chinook salmon......the fish I miss the most is Lake Superior White Fish.

Wade, that 3/0 treble is a tough customer when stuck in the palm of the hand......ouch.......nice striper though

SarahRides..........nothing wrong with a chub if you enjoyed catching it.....cut my eye teeth on brookies in mich up.......good eats for sure


----------



## Wade E

Also Sarah, the smaller fish always taste better then the big ones!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Really nice catch Wade !!

How long did she fight before you muscled her in ?

My son is on the BASS fishing tournement (high school ) and just missed going downstate - maybe next year


----------



## Wade E

About 3 minutes as I was fishing in the river and it wasnt far out. I also have 40 lb braid on to help in the strong current which this one kind of stayed on the side luckily . Got a 31" last night and going again in a little bit as pretty soon Ill be moving and wont have anytime to do any fishing!


----------



## Wade E

Well I got a few over the past few days but all a little smaller then the last pic. I guess all the big girls are still up in the Hudson hanging around by Tom. Tom, send some of those biggies my way please.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Looks like no one has posted here for a while so here's one of mine from today. Not a giant but I'll take these all day long...


----------



## Wade E

Were you on your new yak? I havent been doing any fresh water at all in months and the sslt water blows righr now. Im hoping this cool blast lasts at least a few days snd cools down the water so the fish leave the deep holes off shore! Nice fish dawg!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

No...I got a chance to get out on a buddies boat yesterday which was nice. I have been out in the yak quite a bit this year though. Guess I never put any pics up on here though. Here's a few of my catches from the yak from earlier in the year...


----------



## grapeman

All healthy looking fish Derek. The pike aren't very big, but they must be fun in the litle yak. It could be fun hooking a 10-12 pound one in it! You could tow someone skiing behind.


----------



## Wade E

Those are pickerel which are a smaller version of Pike but still just as viscous and fun to catch.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Fishing from the yak is fun when you hook into a big one. I've been pulled around a bit by a few bigger bass and pike. Wade's right though...those are pickerel. A 22" and a 23" which is big for a pickerel but small for a pike for sure.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Dirtydawg, I am wanting to get one of the kayaks for my husband for Christmas. He'll mainly be fishing in the marshes of the intercostal of NC and maybe some smaller lakes. Any suggestions on which kind to buy him. I know he has talked about the ones you sit on top instead of inside, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

It really depends on how much you want to spend. Hobie makes some awesome fishing kayaks but they are on the expensive side. Ocean kayak makes some nice sit on tops (SOT) as well. If you are looking for something less expensive and a SOT I would suggest you have him try them out before buying one. I bought a sit in type because you can get a very good one for less money in most cases.


----------



## Arne

If the winds stay down, gonna try and catch some crappie this weekend. Got a few last weekend so they are comeing back to their fall haunts. Can't have much wind to fish my favorite spot tho. Bout time to start getting ready for the weekend. Won't be back on here til next week. See ya all then. Arne.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Good luck!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

My husband and I are out at Lake Sutton in Wilmington right now. Have a nice mess of Sunfish going on.


----------



## Loren

Caught 10 niice Channel Catfish on Lake Okeechobee yesterday.
Loren


----------



## Wade E

Going out at 3 am for the early morning bluefish bite. Havent been fishing in weeks now and Im dying to get back out there.


----------



## brewmandan

I fish for crappie and catfish. Haven't been out on the water for almost 2 months and I'm itching to get back out there.


----------



## Wade E

I havent been getting into anything worth posting lately. Everytings been small to normal size and I dont post normal size fish.


----------



## WineMonkey

Just stumbled upon this thread! We just purchased a drift boat today (even though we're coming up on ski season now) and can't wait to get back on the river next spring.... Or maybe this fall if we come out of this deep freeze we've been in all week. 

Here's a shot of one of my more memorable fish... not the most flattering pic of me, haha, but who cares, that brown was a beast!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Sweet fish! What did you catch it on?


----------



## Wade E

Oh baby!!!! Yeah your cute too but Im talking about that Brown!!!! LOL Me on the other hand went surf casting the other night as usual, caught a 6 lb Bluefish and then nothing for awhile so went to move down the beach a bit only to trip over the rock directly behind me at 2 in the morning and had waders full of water! I wasnt very deep as I never risk it much when Im by myself but it was enough to send me back home. 45 minute ride each way and I was only there for about 1/2 an hour! SOAB!!!!! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

Wow! Beautiful fish! Almost appears to be looking at the camera and smiling.


----------



## WineMonkey

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Sweet fish! What did you catch it on?



The trusty San Juan Worm, a size 2 hook wrapped with red wire, never fails.

Here's my prize Rainbow:


----------



## Wade E

Nothing better then a wife who would fish!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

I never have tried fly fishing before...maybe one of these days I will.


----------



## WineMonkey

DirtyDawg10 said:


> I never have tried fly fishing before...maybe one of these days I will.



Go for it, you won't regret it! I've been fishing all my life but only started fly fishing about 5 years ago. Doesn't matter if you're picking on a 10" trout, if you've got the right weight rod, it'll feel like the battle of your lifetime, lol!


----------



## Startwining

I managed to get out there a few weeks ago for some late season bass kayak fishing. it ended up being totally worth the trip. 











Both bass caught within about 30 feet of each other and 2 or 3 casts apart made it one spot I will always remember to try again.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice job SW!


----------



## Wade E

Thats a nice slob there.


----------



## Wade E

I finally scored something other then low 20's which Ive been getting a lot of. They are better then getting skunked thats for sure but its nice to get something of size!!!!! Pic tomorrow as Im tired and my battery is low on my phone bu caught a 30" Striped Bass tonight and missed another that was much bigger, thing wrecked my lure. Missed a few more also and caught another 1 of those smaller 1's.


----------



## grapeman

Nice going Wade! I can't Wade to see the pictures.


----------



## Wade E

Lets see if this works as Ive never done this from.my.phone.


----------



## Boatboy24

Here, Mr. Stripey...

I've got a little snack for ya...


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice job Wade!


----------



## grapeman

Nice bait there Wade, but where is that trophy you were braggin on?????????????????? Teeheehehhehehhehehehehh


----------



## Runningwolf

Ditto what Rich said!


----------



## Wade E

I totally slaughtered them tonight!!!!! Must have caught 20 or more 30" striped bass! Thats not to mention about another 10 smaller ones before I got wise and switched over to the biggest lure I had which is a "Northbar" and the little ones disappeared. Last night I had on a huge 1 and lost it but no sign of him or her tonight. I have never run across a day like this ever from shore and am taking my brother there tomorrow for a treat as hes only ever caught big fish from a boat and I can almost guaranty they will be there tomorrow, Really. The fish are following the bait up there and they basically just git here and always stay for about 3 weeks. Never have the stripers been this thick up here though, they are stacked like firewood in here. I honestly couldnt even smoke a cigarette between cast and catch as 8 seconds in the water and Id have like 3-4 hits before Id even get the lure 1/2 way in and then BAM "Fish On"!


----------



## Wade E

Heres the best 1 of tonight.


----------



## grapeman

Nice little shiner Wade, but quit just showing the bait. Ya gotta display them like this so folks can see how BIG they really are!


----------



## Wade E

I dont show them like that as then youll see the back ground and know where Im fishing and I know you wont b there (LOL) but many that live it CT would most likely know it not to mention. But if you want one of those here you go.


----------



## grapeman

Now you are talkin Wademan! I realize those you showed before are about that big, but with nothing to compare to, they just don't look all that impressive. LOL 
PS. I wish I was out fishing with you.


----------



## Wade E

There not as big but not small at all and freakin awesome fun to catch. Im hoping to get another 1 of those soon. I had 1 on the other night that was that big as it was testing out the drag on my reel pretty darn good! Maybe tonight! I cant stop fishing now with them biting like they are and this place is a lot closer!


----------



## Wade E

Went again tonight and not as good as last night but still great. Lost my big lure on the 3rd cast with a fish on due to being in a hurry and not untying a windknot in my braid. Got a good hit and yanked and the knot must have tightened up on itself and cut itself free. After that the fish went back to spuratic size as I had to downsize on lures. Only got about 10 and about 3 of them were in the 30" range compared to last nights 20 or so.


----------



## grapeman

So is that 20 in the 30 inch range or 10 in the 20 inch range or 3 in the 10 inch range. LOL Sorry I couldn't resist. That and the pain killers may not have worn off yet!


----------



## Rodnboro

Hey Wade, no trout in South Georgia. I do enjoy bass, bream, and catfishing though. I have a pond behind my house with plenty of all above mentioned fish. The rivers down here are fun to fish too. Good luck to you.


----------



## Wade E

Yeah but you got them awesome peaches! Compared to places up north we dont have trout either, just bait as Rich would say. Id love to get up north and get me into some steelhead and salmon!!!!! Now that is real fresh water fishing although I havent done Pike either and we have them here decent.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade the folks in Pittsburgh come up here in the fall to buy fresh juice and then steelhead fish the rest of the day. They stock the little stream next to our winery and also have a hatchery about 400 yards down stream from us.


----------



## Wade E

Yeah I remember the pics and am jealous!


----------



## Wade E

Sorry Ive been missing at night lately but the fish are in full force here. The other night I caught 57 striped bass in 2 hours and about the same or more tonight! Heres tonights biggest. Its a solid nice fat 34" and finally someone was there (friend) to take a pic. Didnt weigh it but Im guessing about 12-15 lbs.


----------



## Pumpkinman

damn!!!! That's a nice catch!


----------



## grapeman

Now you are talkin Wade! Better picture but it is dark out man. It must be cold out there at DARK-THIRTY.


----------



## Runningwolf

How do you go about crushing and fermenting it?


----------



## Wade E

Yep, pretty cold, I was getting ice up on my rod tips. Dan first I crush and destem it by shoving it up your...........!!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

I don't fish but think I would really enjoy it. When it get's that cold though I think thats where the fun ends unless if you're moving around and catching a bunch.


----------



## grapeman

Dan that makes it sound like you would like the destemming action of shoving itup your... ROFLMAO


----------



## Runningwolf

You guys are just wrong


----------



## Wade E

LOL, Thats exactly what I was thinking Rich!!!! Dan, put it this way. Thursday night was the only night I counted and in just a little over 2 hours I literally caught 57 stripers so you are moving around a lot! Is it like this all the time??? No freakin way but its been on like this for about 2 weeks now and is just insane! Heres the biggest of tonight which is just a little bigger then last nights I think, I thought he had his tape measure and he thought I did so we didnt have anything between us 2 idiots! LOL


----------



## grapeman

Wade you spend a lot of money on and nights with stripers where a lot of other guys spend a lot of money on and nights with strippers.
You must be getting old man!


LOL, another nice catch there buddy.


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO, Rich that was pretty good!!!! Wade is your freezer big enough for all of this fish?


----------



## Wade E

I catch and release 99.9% of these. I really don't eat fish with the exception of a few trout, cajun catfish, and monk fish! I wish I liked fish more and the rest of my family is the same way unfortunately.


----------



## RegionRat

NICE!! That is some god eats.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Some nice catches there, Wade!


----------



## Wade E

Last nights fish.


----------



## Runningwolf

Here you go Wade!


----------



## ffemt128

Thanks Dan, now that I had my lap top rotated 90 degrees to see Wade's pics, you're pictures you tried to fix for Wade make it look like he's lying on his side with the fish.


----------



## grapeman

And I thought maybe you had a bunch of snow again.... looks like more fun catching fish than cleaning snow up.


----------



## Wade E

We were supposed to get about 12" but thank God it fizzled out and we only got like 3" and its pretty much gone already. Here is what I scored between 1 and 6 am this morning before going in for a half day of OT.


----------



## Arne

Wade, are you fishn ocean, river or lake? Just curious. Arne.


----------



## Wade E

River, these are hold overs from last year. For the most part most striped bass go south to like Virginia anf the Carolinas but some are lazy and winter in the rivers. It can be difficult to locate them and even harder to get them to bite due to the cold but late nigyts and perservarence can reward you. When the air temp goes below 32* its even harder to get them to bite like last night when I got skunked as it was supposed to he 34* but dtopped fown to 28* and the cove where I fish ended up with dkim ice which will cut your line not to mention frozen eye tips on your pole. Im going back for a redo later tonight as it should be much warmer!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Great catch Wade !! 

Hopefully I will be able to get out latter on this week when it is planning on warming up soon


----------



## Wade E

That first 1 is about 33" give or take. Its hard to get a good pic by my self.


----------



## sevenal

Tatters,Bacon,Celery,Carrots,Onions,STRIPER, cover with foil and bake till veggies are cooked through. That will warm your innards.
Splash of white wine would not hurt either. Season to taste.
Old North Carolina Stewed fish recipe.


----------



## Wade E

Snuck a few in last night. Caught 4 but 2 of them were shorts. Another month a 1/2 and the pics should have much larger fish!!!!


----------



## Arne

Fishin time is sneakin up on us here too. Watiin for the weather to straighten out a bit more. Good luck with your trip tonite. Arne.


----------



## Wade E

Got another 2 tonight but nothing special, it would look almost exactly like the last 2. 1 more month here and it will be red hot!


----------



## Arne

Make sure you keep us posted. Arne.


----------



## Gowers Choice

*Fish*

23 inches 7+lbs.


----------



## TahunaJR

Gowers Choice said:


> 23 inches 7+lbs.



Looks great. You look a bit "under dressed" for the 5" of snow I see out my window!!!!

Joe


----------



## Gowers Choice

About 4 inches here in Canton now. This weather sucks. At least the NCAA tournament is on.


----------



## TahunaJR

About 5" here in Blo-No and you are correct, at least the NCAA is worth watching!

Joe


----------



## 3274mike

*seeing the pictures gets me excited for spring*

looking forward for spring to get here in Michigan. my last fishing trip was bad. thought me and a friend would get in one last trip on the ice about three weeks ago. bought a new clam shell shanty in the afternoon, then headed out. caught a few good fish dark came and the not so fun, fun started. walking off the ice at 9:15 pm i stepped in a fish hole and wile getting my boot out the ice collapsed around me in 15 foot of water. my buddy got me out on the third attempt. minus 
my latern with frost bite fingers and sick a week later. but saved shanty and my butt. looking forward to boat fishing in afew weeks. glad i can laugh about it now but was a little to clos for comfort.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I am looking to get on Lake Michigan if it would ever warm up !!!!


----------



## RegionRat

Went fishing with with a buddy, not looking forward to cleaning these......

RR


----------



## Wade E

White Perch? Nice load there! I have been getting skunked something serious on Stripers lately! Me thinks the fishies are on strike!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Where did you catch them ? And what were you using ?? 
Hopefully it will start warming up here soon !


----------



## RegionRat

Those are mostly Grey Snapper ( grunts) and Porgies. They are a blast to catch and just as good to eat. They were caught in the Gulf of Mexico in 60' of water using squid and live shrimp for bait out of John's Pass. John's Pass is located between Madeira Beach and Treasure Island, Florida.

RR


----------



## Runningwolf

Today the fish commision stocked Steelhead in the waterfall next to the winery. The water looks black, but it is actually 1000's of steelhead about 6" long. It'll be about a week before they all swim down stream toward the lake. Look closely and you'll see them jumping out of the water. Sorry about the sideways picture. Click on the picture.


----------



## kryptonitewine

Bluegill fished Friday and picked up 47 beauties. Saturday trolled on Lake Michigan. Caught a 15 pound brown trout and a small coho salmon. Nice days to be out.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Since I started making wine, I haven't used my boat much.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

REDBOATNY said:


> Since I started making wine, I haven't used my boat much.



Nice one !!

Remember;
Make wine
Fishing
Drink wine 

Do not screw up the order - otherwise you may end up in trees !! (LOL)


----------



## Runningwolf

I love it. I think you should start a new thread with this picture. It would kake a great wine label and ask for either captions or wine names. "shipwreck" is too easy so that one is ruled out.


----------



## sevenal

Grunts are easy to clean when cold.
fillet off one side down to tail (leave att.)
turn, fillet off skin, freeing meat
cut ribs out
Done 
3 swipes on each side
one minute each fish, tops
Looks like a good fish fry there!


----------



## RegionRat

sevenal said:


> Grunts are easy to clean when cold.
> fillet off one side down to tail (leave att.)
> turn, fillet off skin, freeing meat
> cut ribs out
> Done
> 3 swipes on each side
> one minute each fish, tops
> Looks like a good fish fry there!



Not to mention "Grits and Grunts" is one of the best ever breakfasts!!!!!!

Just say'n...

RR


----------



## Wade E

Just starting to hit some better size fish now. Got a 36"er Friday night but I was wading and it was crowded so no pics this time.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Took my son and some of his friends and went on a Bass pre tournament - best the water to death / not 1 Bass. A large cold front moved in the night before. We did catch a 12 pound catfish !!!


----------



## Wade E

The fishing Gods hooked me up on my birthday! Got a 38" tonight but it was the only 1. Ive been getting about 7 a night but typically all small with the occasional barely keeper being 28". Went to a different spot tonight despite doing ok in my other spot. This spot has a ripping current and fighting that 38" in there was a blast and almost had to go down stream after it to chase it down. Also, for the first time the company I work for actually gave me cash in stead of just a bunch of cupcakes for everyone like they have been doing for years. Taking my son Trout fishing tomorrow, he hasnt gone fishing with me in 2 years despite catching some decent fish last timr he went with me so hopefully he likes it and keeps going with me instead of sitting in front of that stupid screen playing XBox or WII or whatever game takes all his time now!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

My son is fishing in the IHSA today - so hopefully they will catch some bass and move forward in the tournament.


----------



## TahunaJR

vacuumpumpman said:


> My son is fishing in the IHSA today - so hopefully they will catch some bass and move forward in the tournament.



Our school got shut out in Sectionals 2 days ago. Horrible day for fishing and a few others also got shut out. 

The IHSA tournament was started by a local person who I have known and worked with for years that is truly dedicated to the sport of fishing. 

Good luck to your son/school!!!!

Joe


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Wade E said:


> The fishing Gods hooked me up on my birthday! Got a 38" tonight but it was the only 1. Ive been getting about 7 a night but typically all small with the occasional barely keeper being 28". Went to a different spot tonight despite doing ok in my other spot. This spot has a ripping current and fighting that 38" in there was a blast and almost had to go down stream after it to chase it down. Also, for the first time the company I work for actually gave me cash in stead of just a bunch of cupcakes for everyone like they have been doing for years. Taking my son Trout fishing tomorrow, he hasnt gone fishing with me in 2 years despite catching some decent fish last timr he went with me so hopefully he likes it and keeps going with me instead of sitting in front of that stupid screen playing XBox or WII or whatever game takes all his time now!


Nice job and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Arne

Got into the white bass coming out of the lake and going up river. Caught 15 in an hour, probably one about every 5 casts or so. Most were probably between 1 1/2 and 2 lbs. Nice to have spring showing up and the fish biting. Hard to tell spring is trying to get here, though. Snow on the ground yesterday, melted off and sunshine today. Maybe get some warm weather now. Arne.


----------



## Wade E

Very nice. Fishing has kind of slowed down here due to the fact we need some rain badly. Without the rivers running good and the Dams flowing it kind of kills the bite. Ive hit some decent fish lately but it was like pulling teeth and by spending some serious time in the water. Tide should be right in the next few days at some of thne best places around me so hopefully I can produce something pic worthy again.


----------



## Wade E

Last nights fight.


----------



## fivebk

Nice catch wade !!!!!

BOB


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice job Wade!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Searching for the Top Hooker!

Check this out  ...

http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/top-hooker


----------



## Wade E

Dang, she can fish next to me anytime! LOL


----------



## arcticsid

sah weet, real nice indeed!


----------



## LoveTheWine

This is from one of our trips last year, salmon fishing and crabbing.


----------



## arcticsid

heres a fish for the post!! LOL We got one 356#, this is its sister!


----------



## LoveTheWine

arcticsid said:


> heres a fish for the post!! LOL We got one 356#, this is its sister!



Thats a lot of fish & chips there!


----------



## Wade E

Tonights catch and release. 40" and about 23 lbs, didnt have my scale with me so its approx.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice fish Wade!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Great fishing Wade !!
I hope to get out soon to Lake Michigan to get the salmon run !!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Steve , you fish.
Damn....Your so close to Lake Michigan...
When is the salmon run there.
I have fished in 20 countries and just about every state.
My favorite is peacock bass, in Honduras.
But I like to eat crappie from freshwater lakes.
I fish weekly here on the island, for flounder, specs, red fish.
I have never caught a salmon....
If you may be willing to take some one along, Ill fly up....get a hotel, rent a car and bring my own gear.


----------



## jamesngalveston

And pay for gas...You bring the wine.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Not as big as Wade's but it was my first keeper striper ever...and a pic of all the bluefish we caught too.


----------



## Wade E

Nice fish Derek. I'd like to get back out to Rhode Island on a private charter again!


----------



## LoveTheWine

Here is our catch this week. We are working on Queen Charlotte Islands (Haida Gwaii) and managed to get out for a 6hr trip.
3 chinook salmon, 2 coho salmon and 2 Halibut. We caught more but either lost them or let them go.
This is not even prime season up here yet


----------



## LoveTheWine

40 and 50 lb Halibut caught tonight


----------



## jamesngalveston

holey crap... those are huge. in the gulf of mexico we call them flounder but rarely do we see one above 7 are 8 lbs....


----------



## ibglowin

Totally not the same fish. They can and do get into the hundreds of pounds. Nicely done Aaron!


----------



## LoveTheWine

ibglowin said:


> Totally not the same fish. They can and do get into the hundreds of pounds. Nicely done Aaron!



Thanks!

We caught a 67" one as well which is approximately 150 lb! 
But this year the rule is everything over about 60 lb must be thrown back


----------



## Wade E

Yeah, we catch flounder here and they are a totally different fish .


----------



## jamesngalveston

they sure look like a flounder...just huge ones. lol


----------



## ibglowin

Sooooooo much better than a flounder! My favorite fish these days pretty much. Hard to get it fresh for me, every once in a while Costco will have it fresh down in ABQ and I will snag a few pounds for the grill.


----------



## LoveTheWine

ibglowin said:


> Sooooooo much better than a flounder! My favorite fish these days pretty much. Hard to get it fresh for me, every once in a while Costco will have it fresh down in ABQ and I will snag a few pounds for the grill.



Won't tell you how much I have in the freezer then...
You may get a little mad at me


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*Another odd ball.*

Seriously can't we catch anything normal looking.


----------



## ibglowin

Are you fishing in the cooling tower ponds of a nuclear power plant by chance!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

ibglowin said:


> Are you fishing in the cooling tower ponds of a nuclear power plant by chance!



That would explain it but no. We were on the ICW.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Yeah I finally caught something normal looking.


----------



## Runningwolf

Is that a shark?


----------



## LoneStarLori

Nice shark! The top one looks like a moonfish. We caught one down here in Redfish bay last spring. Boy are they ugly!


----------



## Boatboy24

Not sure what kind of shark that is, but its definitely a shark! 

I just heard today that in my "backyard" - the Potomac River - a Bull Shark was just caught. Scary.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I heard there are now a few in Lake Pontchartrain in New Orleans too. I guess they are ok with brackish water now. 
I have been afraid to wade fish down here in the bays because they are so rampant. 
Now I know why they sell baseball bats in the wade fishing section at the sports store. )


----------



## LoveTheWine

looks like a dogfish to me, a type of small shark we run into all the time in the pacific northwest.

https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...fKXIx8#facrc=0;dogfish shark&imgdii=_&imgrc=_


----------



## jamesngalveston

looks like some pretty good flats fishing from what i see.
do guys catch speckled trout, are redfish.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

jamesngalveston said:


> looks like some pretty good flats fishing from what i see.
> do guys catch speckled trout, are redfish.



We just got serious about fishing the ICW. Still learning the ropes about speckled trout and redfish fishing. Apparently there are many expert fishing people among our friends but none really can tell us what we actually need lure wise or bait wise, but they can all tell us what not to do. I think they are more a fall thing here so will be trying more when Roy gets back in October. In between him going deer hunting of course.


----------



## Boatboy24

LoveTheWine said:


> looks like a dogfish to me, a type of small shark we run into all the time in the pacific northwest.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...fKXIx8#facrc=0;dogfish shark&imgdii=_&imgrc=_



I thought this was a dogfish:


----------



## 3274mike

Caught this 27" catfish and 19 3/4" bass on 8lb test and hook worm and bobber fishing for bluegills


----------



## ShelleyDickison

3274mike said:


> Caught this 27" catfish and 19 3/4" bass on 8lb test and hook worm and bobber fishing for bluegills



That is some nice looking fish.


----------



## LoneStarLori

What for dinner? Baja style Fish Tacos. 
21" Speckled Trout caught off the jetties near Port Aransas today.


----------



## RegionRat

LoneStarLori said:


> What for dinner? Baja style Fish Tacos.
> 21" Speckled Trout caught off the jetties near Port Aransas today.



Nice speck!!!!

RR


----------



## ibglowin

Beautiful catch Lori!


----------



## jamesngalveston

nice trout lori...caught 2 big flounder this am 1 slot red, and one small trout.
hopefully this front will bring in the bigger flounder.
Winter red fishing should start also...I love to catch the big bull reds.
at least 20 lbs are larger.


----------



## LoneStarLori

jamesngalveston said:


> nice trout lori...caught 2 big flounder this am 1 slot red, and one small trout.
> hopefully this front will bring in the bigger flounder.
> Winter red fishing should start also...I love to catch the big bull reds.
> at least 20 lbs are larger.



Thanks James. I haven't managed to get a slot Red yet. Or a flounder. 
You'll have to give me some tips on them. I know I had some Flounder hits on Friday while wading, but I just couldn't get them in the boat. I was using live shrimp and a popping cork. Probably should have been free lining.


----------



## WI_Wino

My officemate and I did some canoe fishing today. He caught this 40+" musky. It was ridiculous trying to net this beast. Eventually we got it into the canoe and headed to shore for some quick pics. We were using medium action spinning rods, small crank baits, and no leaders.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Can't believe you got it with med spinning rod. That must have been fun!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Lori, I use 4inch gulp live shrimp and no popper for flounder.
When I feel a flounder bite, i lower my rod tip, count to 10, reel down the slack, and set the hook.


----------



## LoneStarLori

jamesngalveston said:


> Lori, I use 4inch gulp live shrimp and no popper for flounder.
> When I feel a flounder bite, i lower my rod tip, count to 10, reel down the slack, and set the hook.



Well I tried to get some Flounder today using Gulps, and live shrimp. Nada. I'm pretty sure I need a new Captain. lol

Although we came home with empty ice chests, it was a beautiful day to be on the water. Can't complain.


----------



## sour_grapes

James, are you back, or still in Honduras? Did you catch any? Do you still have use of your limbs?


----------



## jamesngalveston

got back late last night..
fished thursday evening, friday morning, friday evening, and sat morning.
caught some peacock bass in the 12 lb range, and about 1000 black bass in about the 3 lb range...
peacock bass are slower to come back from over fishing.
the black bass are coming back strong..
nice 3 day trip.
in january im going to florida for the 400 lb groupers.


----------



## jamesngalveston

hat muskie looks alot like our spanish mackerel, are more like our king mackerel...
my biggest king was 29 lbs.


----------



## jamesngalveston

we have had a real warm front move in so the flounder run is at dead stop.
next week, cold front is coming and flounder run will progress.


----------



## pjd

jamesngalveston said:


> got back late last night..
> fished thursday evening, friday morning, friday evening, and sat morning.
> caught some peacock bass in the 12 lb range, and about 1000 black bass in about the 3 lb range...
> peacock bass are slower to come back from over fishing.
> the black bass are coming back strong..
> nice 3 day trip.
> in january im going to florida for the 400 lb groupers.


 
Where in Florida are you going?


----------



## Boatboy24

jamesngalveston said:


> got back late last night..
> fished thursday evening, friday morning, friday evening, and sat morning.
> caught some peacock bass in the 12 lb range, and about 1000 black bass in about the 3 lb range...
> peacock bass are slower to come back from over fishing.
> the black bass are coming back strong..
> nice 3 day trip.
> in january im going to florida for the 400 lb groupers.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

My very first speckled trout and I couldn't even keep it.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

And for part 2. My first Red Drum I couldn't keep. I see a theme happening.


----------



## jamesngalveston

shelly, both are pretty in color and look healthy...
the bigger the bait, the bigger the fish.
lol
i use croaker for my big specs. in winter
and 3 to 4 inch crabs for my reds....in winter
and 3 inch gulp live new penny in the summer for both species
and the same for flounder in the winter...


----------



## LoneStarLori

James, maybe you need to take Shelley and I out for a lesson or two. Seems we both have the same luck.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Lori, you fish from the jetties, shore, are do you have a boat.
If you have a boat i can pin point some gps cordinates to you...


----------



## jamesngalveston

forgot....this time of the year the sheepshead are in big numbers.
sheep head is really a red drum (red fish) with black and white stripes..
all drum are the same when it comes to texture,taste,and white meat.
they are excellent to eat, easy to catch.......


----------



## RegionRat

jamesngalveston said:


> forgot....this time of the year the sheepshead are in big numbers.
> sheep head is really a red drum (red fish) with black and white stripes..
> all drum are the same when it comes to texture,taste,and white meat.
> they are excellent to eat, easy to catch.......


 In St Pete Sheep head are found all year round. But, in winter months they are most plentiful

RR


----------



## jamesngalveston

yea..thinking about it, i may go get a few tomorrow fillet them up and fry.
I have a bunch of fillets, Ill save a for a big fish fry.Ill go get some fresh..
I try to keep the ones between 4 and 8 lbs..none bigger


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Haven't put up a fishing pic in a while so here's a Northern Pike I caught back at the end of the summer up in Vermont on Lake Champlain. This is an average size fish from up there. Not a huge fish for that location but still a fun catch!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Nice fish...what it weigh about 9 lbs.
cant tell by the pic angle...looks very healthy...


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Not sure. I didn't weigh it. Judging from others I have caught, I would say around 8 or 9 pounds.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

We finally got a speckled trout we could keep. After about catching 3 dozen of the little suckers ( that's my word, not my husbands . )


----------



## jamesngalveston

we had some good spec fishing last week, and some flounder...now with this cold front, im sure the flounder will head the open ocean, and specs will slow down to a crawl, the best thing about the front, the reds will turn on with some rough water.
do you have redfish there shelly are black drum.


----------



## Arne

Short sleeves and warm weather, fish in the boat. I'll trade you for long johns and coveralls. Will be a while before fishing will happen again here. Mite be able to drill a hole in the ice and catch a few but I think I will stay by the wood stove. Arne.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Second day of speck fishing and I finally caught one. We got 2 for the day b


----------



## ShelleyDickison

jamesngalveston said:


> do you have redfish there shelly are black drum.



We have redfish and black drum. It's hard catching redfish to size. Closest I came to a keeper was 15 1/2 inches. Just a bit shy of legal. :-(


----------



## LoneStarLori

Nice trout! Looks like some fish tacos for dinner.


----------



## Bobp

We fish smaller rivers and creeks alot for native Smallmouth... they are a ton of fun, fight as well as anything, and live in remote areas.....And you can just about always count on em to give you some action.... in all seasons.... Good excuse to get the boys out too.

And yes we do catch some 'non target species'.... IE: the last couple of pics..


----------



## jamesngalveston

its always good to see the little ones out there in nature...Good job.


----------



## Wade E

Man have I been killing it the last few nights. I even got a huge freshwater fish while targeting Striped Bass in an area where the fresh meets Salt at night. Some will say this is a Walleye, some will say this is a large mouth bass. Im not sure as it has the pectoral fin of a walleye but had no teeth and was the color of a bass. The other pic is 1 of 17 fish I caught last night alone and the smallest was 31"


----------



## LoveTheWine

Wade E said:


> Man have I been killing it the last few nights. I even got a huge freshwater fish while targeting Striped Bass in an area where the fresh meets Salt at night. Some will say this is a Walleye, some will say this is a large mouth bass. Im not sure as it has the pectoral fin of a walleye but had no teeth and was the color of a bass. The other pic is 1 of 17 fish I caught last night alone and the smallest was 31"



Nice work wade! That is one awesome fish
Sure does look like a walleye to me!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Nice catch Wade.
You sure look bundled up. I don't think I could fish when it's that cold. 65 degrees is about my minimum.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I can't wait to go fishing. They closed the speckled trout season till June because of the big cold spells we had so I guess it's reds and strippers for awhile.


----------



## peaches9324

Wade E said:


> Man have I been killing it the last few nights. I even got a huge freshwater fish while targeting Striped Bass in an area where the fresh meets Salt at night. Some will say this is a Walleye, some will say this is a large mouth bass. Im not sure as it has the pectoral fin of a walleye but had no teeth and was the color of a bass. The other pic is 1 of 17 fish I caught last night alone and the smallest was 31"


I would say a Sauger but it has teeth also Please let us know when ya find out it also has characteristics of a Saugeye but then again it has teeth also! Did it put up much of a fight without teeth? Nice catch whatever it may be. Whats for dinner? lol


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice job Wade! It does look like a walleye body with a bass head and gills. Weird!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Alex80

This weekend I am going fishing for the first time this year, hope the weather will be nice and the fish ready to be caught.


----------



## calvin

Yesterday was our second night of fishing league

Just over 20". Not bad for a Minnesota bass

To bad bass isn't open yet. This one would have been a bunch of points. 

Memorial Day I'm heading to Lake Superior for some trout and salmon fishing


----------



## Hunt

Very nice bass. What league are you a member of?


----------



## calvin

Thanks, Just a small league. Only 7 boats in it. I think the official name is Toms fishing league.


----------



## Hunt

That's awesome. I'd love to be in a league but I don't have a boat. It's a dream of mine to get one some day


----------



## calvin

I sold my motorcycle to buy my boat. It was a bitter sweet event


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice looking LMB, Calvin!


----------



## calvin

Hope this melts or I might have to change my plans for Monday


----------



## Boatboy24

calvin said:


> View attachment 15939
> 
> 
> Hope this melts or I might have to change my plans for Monday



Planning on a little swimming?


----------



## calvin

Boatboy24 said:


> Planning on a little swimming?



Hoping to go fishing


----------



## FTC Wines

Just got back from a 3 day fishing trip off of Ft Myers Beach & Sanibel. Got lots of small stuff. BUT got my first Gag Grouper trolling! In 15' of water. Season is closed for another 5 weeks but was exited to catch it trolling. Also got some nice Spanish Mackerel 20" to 27" trolling. We fish during the day & boat camp at night on a 25' walk around cuddy which I just added AC to last week. Roy


----------



## RegionRat

*Vegitarian Grouper*

This was shot a few years ago. We were off shore out of St Pete just horsing around.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djeJ4dyhy30[/ame]

RR


----------



## FTC Wines

Holy Tomato!! That's a lot cheaper than buying bait! Too bad I didn't have any aboard. Too funny. Roy


----------



## calvin

Went lo Lake Superior yesterday. Caught a few coho salmon. It was hot out but you can't tell from the picture. Had to dodge some ice bergs


----------



## calvin

Brought my 2 year old daughter fishing for the first time. She loved it for ten minutes. Then I put a couple sunnies in a 5 gallon bucket. That kept her busy for the next hour


----------



## calvin

Hit Lake Superior again yesterday. 




I'm the better looking of the three. On the left ;-)




I know others get out fishing. I'm starting to feel like this is Calvin's fishing blog.


----------



## plowboy

Hopefully I get out on to Erie sooner rather than later


----------



## cimbaliw

Lookin' good Calvin. It looks like some of those fish have spots. Steelheads? Browns? Nice shot of the ghost of the Edmond Fitzgerald.


----------



## plowboy

Old but still good. 

First time out trolling was by far the best. 





Love to catch them and eat them but cleaning them drives me nuts





My first pike.


----------



## calvin

cimbaliw said:


> Lookin' good Calvin. It looks like some of those fish have spots. Steelheads? Browns? Nice shot of the ghost of the Edmond Fitzgerald.



All lake trout except 1 small king salmon

Plowboy, that's awesome. Some day I hope to get out to Erie for those monster walleyes.


----------



## calvin

Oops accidentally posted again. Can't figure out how to delete ot


----------



## plowboy

calvin said:


> Plowboy, that's awesome. Some day I hope to get out to Erie for those monster walleyes.




Yep, reports are starting to come in about the bows and eyes starting to run around the point. I swear long point is a sportsman paradise. Some of the best fishing and waterfouling in Canada.


----------



## cimbaliw

I'd love to tell you where this is at but... Anyway, the female is to the right, the males are lining up to spawn. Four fish total.


----------



## sour_grapes

cimbaliw said:


> I'd love to tell you where this is at but...



... but then you'd have to kill us?


----------



## cimbaliw

"kill" is such a strong word. I know nothing.


----------



## the_rayway

We just did our first fishing of the year (all of a couple hours) last weekend. Don't get out too much these days with the kids, but I'll take it where I can get it!

Had good luck right off the bat: first 5 casts got me 5 jacks! Good eating for lunch that day. After that it was all about my daughter and teaching her how to cast and reel in. She caught one of her own too


----------



## plowboy

Spent the day on Erie today. Caught a 2 man limit of small mouth bass in a hour or two. No whoppers but it made for a full bucket. 

After that, it was off to the deep. It was a learn on the go experience since I have never trolled before. Despite being a total noob, we still managed to get a walleye in the boat and almost a rainbow. Had it at the side of the boat and it got tangled in the net and the hook popped out. Oh well, I'll get him next time. 

My friend with his eye


----------



## calvin

Choose your days wisely when you go out in that boat. Nice walleye!


----------



## plowboy

I've already sunk one boat, don't plan on doing it again lol





The current boat can handle a little chop. Little bit longer and a little more power.


----------



## calvin

At least it was tied to the dock and not in the middle of the lake


----------



## plowboy

We where fishing inbetween the main land and the island. We where anchored out of the wind but the wind switched directions and blew us into the shore line dragging the anchor the whole way. Could not get the motor started, it happened that fast. It was a crazy wind too. A tornado actually touched down 100kms away that same day. We where marooned on the island overnight. Makes for a good story and I actually sold that boat for a small profit after all was said and done lol

I can think of worse places to be stuck. The cottagers that took us in for the night where really nice.




Even the boats tied off and lifted didn't fair so well. 





Now I've got the old floater. Much more faith in this one despite already having to rebuild the motor. A oil line rotted out and cooked some bearings. But she runs like a champ now.


----------



## plowboy

My brother reeled this guy in yesterday.


----------



## calvin

Steelhead?


----------



## plowboy

Yep. I hope to get back out on the lake at least once more this year if work allows


----------



## LoveTheWine

This is our trip to Bamfield BC this weekend!


----------



## plowboy

Now that's a nice hall. 

I spent the afternoon on Erie yesterday. Was a bit of a roll of the dice because I knew the weather was going to turn. The radio station from Erie pa was broadcasting a tornado warning and that's just a hop skip and jump away. 

Ended up with 2 nice walleyes in the boat for our troubles. 

The first fish was a 6 pounder. Didn't get a chance to weigh the second one but it was a touch bigger. 








And that's the big grey monster that chased us off the lake. Made it back to the ramp with less than 5 mins to spare. 





All In all a good afternoon on the water.


----------



## Runningwolf

Plowboy not the best time to be on the water but nice job. I saw those clouds all afternoon then it finally hit around 7pm and tornado warnings lifted shortly after. It's been raining buckets all night and still hasn't quit. I'm sure you've got it by now on your side of the pond.


----------



## plowboy

It was a roll of the dice but it was a calculated roll. I kept an eye on the radar and didn't stray too far from port.


----------



## ibglowin

Halibut! 



LoveTheWine said:


> This is our trip to Bamfield BC this weekend!


----------



## LoveTheWine

ibglowin said:


> Halibut!



My favorite food is steak
A close second is halibut!

Nice walleye plowboy


----------



## rendezvous

Nice job Love The Wine, I have fished Barkley sound several times !

Greg


----------



## francois_du_nord

I've been known to fish once in a while. Heading out in the AM to see what I might find. Chances are good it will be a long morning with no action, but every once in a while I get surprised. 

Nice Wallys there Plowboy, very nice indeed. Aaron, that looks like you had a field day for sure.

Best, Fran


----------



## calvin

Just got back from my first self guided trip on Lake Michigan. What a fun trip. I wish lake superior could produce fish like this!


----------



## WI_Wino

Here's a big smallmouth bass (by northern WI standards) from our summer vacation. Measure 21" and was thick.


----------



## calvin

WI wino. Nice fish! If I caught that it would be a new decoration in my living room. Been chasing a 20"er my entire life. I have a bunch 19 and 19 1/2". But nothing that big


----------



## JaJinAK

Limited out on Coho salmon when we went out on Thursday. Two of us on the boat, 12 fish. Went out Sunday and only caught one. Nice big one though!

Jules


----------



## plowboy

How deep do you run to catch them? In Erie I normally play in the 40-90 foot or water range.


----------



## calvin

We caught fish in 60-135 ft.


----------



## francois_du_nord

Wino/Calvin,

Nice fish gentlemen. I did see a good fish the other day, but he was a looker not a biter. Hope to put a good fish in the boat over the next couple of weekends. 

Fish Hard,

Fran


----------



## WI_Wino

Small stream trout haul from last night:


----------



## cooldood

Nice looking fish. Time fire up the smoker


----------



## spunk

7 lb large mouth bass


----------



## wineh

*I'll play*

12 pound Saskatchewan walleye.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm

Wow, they don't have walleye like that in WI and I bet they taste a little better out of that lake too!


----------



## calvin

I think there is walleyes like that in Minnesota but I've never seen one. Nice catch!


----------



## wineh

LittleBearGameFarm said:


> Wow, they don't have walleye like that in WI and I bet they taste a little better out of that lake too!


I think you're being generous. Don't you have access to a Great Lake or two? But thanks. 
Yes, Lake Diefenbaker is a reservoir on the mountain fed South Saskatchewan river, and has some tasty walleyes in it (but don't tell anyone). We put the bigger ones back though, because they have the "big gene" and aren't that tasty by then anyway.


----------



## calvin

Not very successful but it was a gorgeous day to be on the lake. 35 degrees sunny and calm. Only some fish could have made it better. 

For you southerners. Yes that is an 8000 lb truck on the frozen lake


----------



## sour_grapes

Oooooh, that doesn't augur well......


----------



## terrymck

Can't say that I miss the snow and ice but it looks like fun. 57 here today.

Terry


----------



## Black-opal

kinda hard to go fishin' without water.


----------



## calvin

If you ever get the opportunity to go to isle royale. Jump on it. One of the greatest places I have ever been in my life. I'm the attractive one on the right [emoji3]


----------



## Stressbaby

calvin said:


> If you ever get the opportunity to go to isle royale. Jump on it. One of the greatest places I have ever been in my life. I'm the attractive one on the right [emoji3]



I've been twice, both times backpack/canoe/portage trips with my dad. Caught lots of northern plus some walleye. On Lake Eva, a bare spoon dangled off the side of the boat will hook a northern every time.

I can echo that opinion. Isle Royale is a very special place.


----------



## Ron0126

My son caught this catfish while a camp counselor in Soddy Daisy a couple weeks back (Tennessee River). He always could out-fish his dad!


----------

